# Oil film on water



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Whenever I see this it is a sure sign I need a big water change and to clean my filters (usually the flow has slowed down from the filters and when I clean it, by morning the film is gone)

Anything that will add surface flow will help, at least in my situations.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Fish food is a likely spot. Many contain shrimp, etc. that have oils. I found better surface agitation broke mine up. A change of foods might also be something to look at for the long run.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Phish said:


> Whenever I see this it is a sure sign I need a big water change and to clean my filters (usually the flow has slowed down from the filters and when I clean it, by morning the film is gone)
> 
> Anything that will add surface flow will help, at least in my situations.


I have 2 tanks that has the film. One is an established tank which is my CRS/CBS tank. The other is my 60-F is I just flooded. I do use the same tweezer for both tank. Do you think thats the problem?





PlantedRich said:


> Fish food is a likely spot. Many contain shrimp, etc. that have oils. I found better surface agitation broke mine up. A change of foods might also be something to look at for the long run.


Might be food, I feed Mosura GROW and Spanish, Shirakura, and occasionally Hikari algae wafer.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Should I worry about the oil film? I does not really bother me.


----------



## California (Sep 13, 2012)

It's not really about it bothering you, but is it a problem for the inhabitants? In adding to what others already mentioned, I'll just say that I've seen oil typically when I see a dead floating fish. As the body decomposes, it releases some oil along with the flesh and organs. Just siphon it out, or scoop with a cup.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Most likely the food. A w/c never hurts. A simple method is turn off all filters, pumps, etc. Then lay a pc of paper towel on the oil slick. Usually, on food related film that works very well.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I still have my oily film since the last thread about it came through a few weeks ago. No food and no inhabitants in the tank, just lots of plants. Food may be the cause for some people but not everyone!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> I still have my oily film since the last thread about it came through a few weeks ago. No food and no inhabitants in the tank, just lots of plants. Food may be the cause for some people but not everyone!


Any driftwood in your tank?


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah, you got something brewing?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

metallicanick78 said:


> yeah, you got something brewing?


Just that some wood can release an oily film along with Tannins. So maybe that may be contributing.


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

Ken, it's the proteins from the substrate. ADA aquasoil and fluval stratum have both released some kind of oily, protein-y film, and water changes help a bunch. If it's bugging you though, you can get a paper towel, lay it across the surface of your water, and it'll come straight off. CO2 could also be a culprit. Other than that, I've had no problems with the inhabitants of my tanks.


----------



## Silenced (Aug 20, 2012)

How about doing next things? (just a temp relieve not permanant solution though...)
1) Surface skimmer to drain the film on the top surface
2) When you change water (partial), turn off the filteration, use a sheet of newspaper to absorb, or use a sheet of plastic wrap to trap the oil, and discard
3) strong aeration and breaking the water surface by adjusting the outbound water exit.

this film happens usually when the water surface is calm, and wave is not present.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

plants release carbohydrates and horomones as well

this is one reason many of the greats reccomend good water chagne habits for fast growing tanks
in ur case its likely to be food. shrimp eat very little. try feeding less for the next few weeks and see if it gets better


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Any driftwood in your tank?


My shrimp tank has driftwood.



Silenced said:


> How about doing next things? (just a temp relieve not permanant solution though...)
> 1) Surface skimmer to drain the film on the top surface
> 2) When you change water (partial), turn off the filteration, use a sheet of newspaper to absorb, or use a sheet of plastic wrap to trap the oil, and discard
> 3) strong aeration and breaking the water surface by adjusting the outbound water exit.
> ...


The oil don't really bug me, man concern are my plants and shrimp. I will try to paper to absorb the oil



HD Blazingwolf said:


> plants release carbohydrates and horomones as well
> 
> this is one reason many of the greats reccomend good water chagne habits for fast growing tanks
> in ur case its likely to be food. shrimp eat very little. try feeding less for the next few weeks and see if it gets better


One tank has shrimp and other tank no fishes or shrimp. Only a oto cat because I saw some diatom algae. Dude, those oto cats clean those diatom algae so quick. 

Yeah, I've been doing a 30% WC daily.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

yes oto's LOOOVEE diatoms very much

how's ur surface agitation? oxygen levels highly affect the health of a tank

One thing i did notice in my shrimp tank recently. is a have decent surface agitation but there was always a film
after turning on my uv. in 3 weeks it has gone away.. but UV add's oxidizers to a tank and that helps water quality

this in my mind falls back to the redox potential of a tank.. u can balance it with elements but it still takes healthy bacteria and good oxygen to do the rest


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> yes oto's LOOOVEE diatoms very much
> 
> how's ur surface agitation? oxygen levels highly affect the health of a tank
> 
> ...


Surface agitation, I would say its good. I have a Eheim 2232 on my 60-f which is only 8.6g. I see water movement in a circle, the agitation actually push some of the AQ on the opposite end of my tank a little exposing more of the Seriyu stone that I wanted. 

How did you add the UV? inline? I have a UV, but I think its too strong for my 8.6g. Its a 13watt us that I used in my 80g Discus tank.

I'm doing a water change right now on my shrimp tank so I don't see oil film anymore. I wonder how did I go away?

I did an water change on my 60-f and there was still oil film infact it look to be more than before. I think it might be due to the new AQ since it is a new setup.


----------

